# My Bacon, Again



## rexster314 (Sep 9, 2021)

Second day of slicing cold smoked bacon. This is 41 pounds of glorious hickory smoked bacon,  using smoking tubes in MES cabinets


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Sep 9, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> Second day of slicing cold smoked bacon. This is 41 pounds of glorious hickory smoked bacon,  using smoking tubes in MES cabinets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayam - that looks awesome!  

What slicer did you use?


----------



## motocrash (Sep 9, 2021)

What kind of bread you like? I'll bring a loaf or two, lettuce and tomatoes


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 9, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Dayam - that looks awesome!
> 
> What slicer did you use?



I have a Hobart 1712 I reconditioned


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice load of bacon, lots of work . BUT great rewards

David


----------



## searmarks (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 9, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice load of bacon, lots of work . BUT great rewards



Not a lot of work, really. Initial application of cure for all the meat at once takes about an hour or so for 230 pounds Takes 3 days to smoke the cured bellies 10 days later, then an extra day to finish slicing. Total working time maybe 3 days. Not bad at all


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh man......BLTs for days!
Jim


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh, my.... That's enough of bacon to feed this forum!!   Looks fantastic!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 10, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> Second day of slicing cold smoked bacon. This is 41 pounds of glorious hickory smoked bacon,  using smoking tubes in MES cabinets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heyzues . And mama thinks I'm a kook for always  having a 5 lb'er under pink at all times.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice stash!
That should last you a few days!
Al


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice stash!
> That should last you a few days!
> Al


Most of it will be gone by next week. I sell to friends and family


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 10, 2021)

rexster314
 ,
Where is your supply from for bellies, if you don’t mind?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 10, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> Not a lot of work, really. Initial application of cure for all the meat at once takes about an hour or so for 230 pounds Takes 3 days to smoke the cured bellies 10 days later, then an extra day to finish slicing. Total working time maybe 3 days. Not bad at all





Not when you put it that way. Not really for the end product
Nice looking Bacon

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2021)

Another Nice Load of Bacon, Rex!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

